# Ein leicht verspätetes Hallo & Servus



## hansen (19 Sep. 2009)

Gleich zu Beginn tausend Dank an Alle, die dieses wunderbare Forum möglich machen 
& mich täglich mit neuen großartigen HQ-Pic´s zum Staunen bringen!

 
Ich geb´s besser gleich zu, dass ich hier doch schon einige Zeit registriert bin 

 und mich nun endlich 
nach Stunden- Tagen- Wochenlangem durchklicken 

 & hemmungslooooosem herunterladen von 
so so so so ein paar ganz wirklich gaaaanz wenigen Bildern 

, nun auch endlich getraut habe, ein zwei Bilder zu posten. 


Und da Ihr mich mit Euren Reaktionen & Dankeschöns für meine Post´s echt glücklich gemacht habt 

, werdet Ihr künftig bestimmt noch mehr von mir hier lesen (

 gelobe Besserung)
Meine Festplatte ist Dank Jahrelanger Bilder-Sammelleidenschaft 

 gut gefüllt mit HQ-Pic´s, 
der einzige Haken an der Sache mag sein, dass sich meine Bilder auf so so so 

 ein, zwei, OK, drei Schauspieler begrenzen. 


Daher sollte ich Euch viiiiiielleicht warnen, dass Ihr von mir lediglich Bild- aka HQ-Sabber-Material 

 von 
Joaquin Phoenix, Robert Pattinson und Florian David Fitz sehen werdet. 


Ein äußerst großes 

 Sorry im Voraus dafür. 
Andererseits könnte ich mir vorstellen 

, dass die ein oder andere Dame hier im Forum wahrlich entzückt sein wird, wenn genannte Schauspieler erst mal in herrlich großer Auflösung 

 auf ihren Monitoren erscheinen 


Tja und da auf besagtem Bildmaterial Schauspieler ja meist an der Seite von Schauspielerinnen stehen, 
wird´s hoffentlich auch für die Herrenwelt hier im Forum was zum Besabbern geben. 


In diesem Sinne, wünsch ich Euch eine herrliche Zeit hier, habt Spaß (ich hab ihn auf alle Fälle)
Schöne Grüße aus Bayern 

 
… wo gerade der Wahnsinn in Form des Oktoberfest´s 

 begonnen hat


----------



## General (19 Sep. 2009)

für deine tolle Vorstellung




und



auf CB auch wenn du schon etwas länger dabei bist


----------



## Crash (20 Sep. 2009)

Das ist doch mal ne gelungene Vorstellung... 

Also von mir auch ein 

 hansen und noch viel Spass:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (20 Sep. 2009)

für deine nette Vorstellung.

Warst ja in der Zwischenzeit nicht ganz untätig.

Ich wünsche dir auch weiterhin viel Spaß mit den Pics.

LG.
Tokko


----------



## Buterfly (20 Sep. 2009)

Nette Vorstellung und auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen


----------



## astrosfan (20 Sep. 2009)

Großes 



für Deine Vorstellung :thumbup:
Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß hier an Board


----------



## Glubschi (21 Sep. 2009)

Bin ebenfalls neu hier ! 
Das Forum ist super gestaltet !!!

Wünsche euch zudem einen guten Wochenstart!!


----------



## Katzun (21 Sep. 2009)

hallo Glubschi und hansen,

wünsche euch viel spaß bei uns


----------



## jensfubu (22 Sep. 2009)

schnieke sache hier!


----------



## Emilysmummie (25 Sep. 2009)

na das nenne ich mal eine gelungene Vorstellung :thumbup:
Herzliches Willkommen und viel Spass dir hier


----------



## hansen (26 Sep. 2009)

Meine lieben blubber, Crash, Tokko, Buterfly, astrofan, Katzun, Emilysmummie, zu aller erst, tausend Dank für all Eure herzlichen Willkommensgrüße, Ihr alle hier habt mir Dank Eurer lieben Worte an mich sehr viel Freude 
in Verbindung mit einem sehr großen Grinsen 

 auf mein Gesicht gezaubert! 
Wobei ich schon dachte, dass ich´s mit meinem Vorstellungs-Thread ein wenig in Sachen Smileys übertrieben hatte. 

 
Umso schöner, dass es Euch gefallen hat! 


Ich muss mich aber auch entschuldigen, dass ich solang nicht antworten konnte 

, da ich ein paar Tage abwesend war 
(in Gedanken 

 aber natürlich hier, HIIIIIIIIIILFE 

, wieviele Bilder ich wohl verpasst habe 

 
… hmmm da hilft nur eins, schnell schnell klicken & kucken 

, was so alles an Bildmaterial dazugekommen ist )
Nochmals lieben Dank für all Eure lieben Worte 
& JAAAAAAAAAAAA 

 ich werde mit Sicherheit sehr viel Spass Dank EUCH hier haben. 


In diesem Sinne, klick klick & weiter geht´s, bis dass die Festplatte vor HQ-Pic´s kracht 

 
… nur gut, dass es externe und viiiiiiiiiiiiiel größere Festplatten gibt! 



Und natürlich auch viele schöne Grüße & ganz viel Spass hier an die ebenfalls neu hier registrierten Glubschi & jensfubu 


Ganz liebe Grüße & eine wunderschöne Zeit


----------



## FranziScherzy (27 Sep. 2009)

Danke für all die tollen Robert Pattinson Bilder, die du gepostet hast und noch posten wirst.
Er wurde echt hier ganz schön vernachlässig, da kommst du gerad recht. *g*

Dein Avatar ist witzig. hehe  

Viel Spaß hier.


----------



## hansen (27 Sep. 2009)

Danke Dir Purcky 

, nicht nur für diesen goldigen Post, sondern auch für Deine Reaktionen auf die Bilder von 

 Rob!
Aber wie 

, er wurde hier vernachlässigt 

, 

OMG das geht doch gaaaaaaaaar nicht 

, diesen Misstand sollten wir besser mal ganz ganz schnell beheben & werde doch gleich mal kucken, was ich noch an schönem Sabbelmaterial von Rob auf meinem Rechner finde ... ähm mach ich übrigens sehr seeeeeeehr gerne, ist ja nicht grad eine unangenehme Aufgabe 

, Bilder von ihm durchzuklicken 


P.S. Würde Euch ja auch zu gerne mehr von Herrn Fitz 

 zeigen, aber dummerweise, find ich einfach kein vernünftiges HQ-Material von ihm 

, was wirklich sehr sehr schade ist 



Wünsch Euch Allen einen sonnigen schönen Sonntag


----------



## maierchen (29 Sep. 2009)

ui bin mal gerade platt ,gelungene vorstellung mach mal ruhig weiter so 
Herzlich wilkommen hier und noch viel spass!


----------



## FranziScherzy (30 Sep. 2009)

hansen schrieb:


> werde doch gleich mal kucken, was ich noch an schönem Sabbelmaterial von Rob auf meinem Rechner finde ... ähm mach ich übrigens sehr seeeeeeehr gerne, ist ja nicht grad eine unangenehme Aufgabe
> 
> , Bilder von ihm durchzuklicken



 Ja, die Robert Pattinson "Bildertherapie" ist immer sehr hilfreich gegen schlechte Laune oder trübe Gedanken!!  hehe

 Dann kann man aj auf weiter Bilder hoffen! juuuhuuuu!!


----------



## hansen (1 Okt. 2009)

Robert Pattinson "Bildertherapie" 

, sehr schön ausgedrückt lol6 
Na dann werd ich doch sogleich mal mit ´ner kleinen Therapiestunde 

 beginnen 

, 
so daß trübe Gedanken & schlechte Laune erst gar keine Chance haben.


----------

